
How Germany Deals with Neo-Nazis - azuajef
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/23/opinion/germany-neo-nazis-charlottesville.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-right-region&region=opinion-c-col-right-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-right-region
======
Tomte
> For decades, Hitler’s infamous book “Mein Kampf” was banned in Germany

That's a myth, and the very next sentence alludes to it.

The Free State of Bavaria inherited the rights to Mein Kampf when Hitler died,
and did not allow new printings.

Old copies (and there are millions) could always be possessed, sold and bought
legally, without any restrictions.

Obviously, unless your friends and acquaintances were all Neonazis, you would
have had something to explain to them if you displayed Mein Kampf on your
bookshelf.

------
msimpson
> "It’s racist, far-right violence, and that requires determined and forceful
> resistance no matter where in the world it appears," Chancellor Angela
> Merkel said.

Sure. It's not like the growing number of far-left anarcho-socialist and
anarcho-communist groups haven't been shutting down non-violent right-wing
freedom of speech events for the past two years. It's not like they haven't
been broadly labeling anyone with a dissenting opinion a racist, sexist, etc.
It's not like they haven't been using violence and black bloc tactics from the
beginning.

No, that's all completely beside the point, and in no way does it alienate
portions of the population creating more extremists on both sides.

